# New member 45 yrs old



## cbbram (Aug 2, 2015)

Well I've been away from body building for a while and I just recently decided to jump back into it.

I've been back in the gym for a few months now and I'm feeling great. 

Even though I cycled before in the past this is my first in 20 years.  I'm keeping it simple with :

Test Cyp 400mg wk
Aromasin 25mg ed

I'm currently into my 3rd week and will continue for 12 weeks... 

I'm still undecided if I will PCT or cruise into TRT since I'm getting up there in age and TRT might work well for me.  

I'm considering adding GW into the mix and Winny as a finisher in the later weeks.


----------



## Guillotine (Aug 2, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## cbbram (Aug 2, 2015)

Guillotine said:


> Welcome!


Thanks brother you're the first to say welcome... Only took 9 hrs... Hopefully it's just a Sunday thing...


----------



## Guillotine (Aug 2, 2015)

cbbram said:


> Thanks brother you're the first to say welcome... Only took 9 hrs... Hopefully it's just a Sunday thing...


Combination of Sunday and this board having fluctuating posting levels (beyond the uncensored section)


----------



## XxGetLeanxX (Aug 2, 2015)

welcome brother


----------



## muscleicon (Aug 3, 2015)

Welcome Cbbram. Maybe kick that Test up to 500mg, make it worthwhile.

Icon


----------



## cbbram (Aug 3, 2015)

muscleicon said:


> Welcome Cbbram. Maybe kick that Test up to 500mg, make it worthwhile.
> 
> Icon


Thanks I've considered that... I just wanted to take a conservative approach due to my age.


----------



## brazey (Aug 3, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## cbbram (Sep 21, 2015)

I've lowered my Aromasin to 12.5mg eod... I initially had an estrogen spike but all seems to be well now... I'm currently on week 10 up 10lbs and I started Anavar last week @ 60mgs ed as a finisher.


----------



## twisted (Sep 21, 2015)

Welcome sorrg alittle late to the party ...


----------



## jas101 (Sep 21, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Tallman 45 (Sep 22, 2015)

We are the same age and have a similar story, nothing wrong it at all. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Axillist (Sep 22, 2015)

Welcome welcome! I'm sure you will enjoy it here. I'm new myself and there is a lot of good info here!


----------



## pilipala (Sep 22, 2015)

When you take the cycle, you also need to pay attentions on eating, sleeping and exercising.


----------



## NY REBEL (Sep 22, 2015)

Welcome, I was going to advise lowering your aromasin as well but looks like you already have


----------



## SUKS2BU (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome......


----------



## cbbram (Sep 23, 2015)

NY REBEL said:


> Welcome, I was going to advise lowering your aromasin as well but looks like you already have


Yes I did... When I first started the cycle I was having an elevated heartbeat... The Aromasin was helping with that but at about week 5 everything went back to normal so I decided to lower it.


----------



## cbbram (Sep 23, 2015)

pilipala said:


> When you take the cycle, you also need to pay attentions on eating, sleeping and exercising.


Absolutely... All are equally important


----------



## cbbram (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm also taking Milk Thistle, Hawthorne Berry, and Saw Palmetto for OCT. Just some protection for my liver, blood pressure, and prostate respectively.


----------



## Riles (Oct 4, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 20, 2015)

Aromasin should be stacked with Nolvadex.


----------



## cbbram (Dec 21, 2015)

James Blunt said:


> Aromasin should be stacked with Nolvadex.


During PCT maybe but I've never heard of that on cycle.  Besides I'm on TRT anyways


----------



## cbbram (Dec 21, 2015)

It's been a while since I've posted... I'm cruising on 150 /150 Test / Deca at the moment... Feeling better than ever!!!


----------



## Fully5 (Dec 21, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## bubble789 (Dec 21, 2015)

welcome.. seems like u already lower aromasin..


----------

